# So you're an expert but...



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

Keep in mind this is on the Animal Planet forum and so it assumed unlike here that most posters have little experience in raising dogs right.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wow a new forum idiot on AP forums with gems like this to her name so far

Apparently you should get a puppy instead of adopting


> ok forget what everybody else says--if you want a family dog--any dog will work--its all according to how you raise a dog--ADOPTION is not a wise choice because you dont know the dogs background--if it was beaten, abused or used for fighting---i live in new orleans louisiana and all the dogs here were mainly used for fighting-obviously not a wise choice for a family dog--i would suggest a spaniel, retriever, or anyother sporting dog--make sure you get a dog within the 8 to 12wks age because if you get a dog thats 10 months or 12 months its already use to the other owners environments and that probably means no kids or alot of people. these couple of weeks are the most important in a dogs life and should be in a perminant home by then. whenever you get your puppy --barely tug its ears, open its mouth, tug its tail and a few other things to see if its aggressive or not-if it shows any type of aggression or if its shy and runs away with its tail between its legs its not for you or your family-this could mean problems in the future. if you have any more questions ask at [email protected] good luck and remember be patient when training your puppy.


oh and pitbulls come from american bulldogs


> own a few american bulldogs-pitts come from the american bulldog line and so do the english bulldogs-they do look a lot alike and to tell the difference is easy--american bds are usually all white with brindle or brown patches--if they have blue or black patches they are positivly not american bulldogs and they are pits--pitts are american bulldog-terrier mix and the colors come from the terrier. if you need to know anything else write me at [email protected]


and THIS puppy is not a great dane mix but a full blooded american bulldog
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2277/1799906103_790d768ebd.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2180/1800750982_1d4db08a5b.jpg


> ignore all the great dane mixes this dog is a pure breed american bulldog --positivly! all the ukc qualifications are there-i am an american bulldog expert and own two-if you need any information about the dog write me at [email protected]


greyhounds only need 2 hours of exercise a day? don't all dogs needs about that much a day?


> greyhounds are only a good suggestion if they have about two hours out of their day to train and exercise them-remember greyhounds were bred to run ALOT!!!!!!!!!!!any large dog breed is fine if you raise it right--get a puppy from 8to 12 wks old those are the most important times in a dogs learning life and should be taught everything--you can teach an old dog new tricks but if you adopt you dont know its back ground and how it was treated before-shelters dont tell you everything-what if the dog was abused, starved, or used for fighting-exactly in the long run NOT a good dog for kids if you have anymore questions write me at [email protected] remember be patient when training and love your dog!!


oh again adoption is baaaad


> if youre the luckiest person in the world yes so the honest truth is no--get a younger dog because if you get an older dog it will already be adapted to its other environments and may not like children-get a puppy about 8 to 12 weeks old because these are a dogs learning years and if you want a good dog you have to train it yourself from when its a pup. if you need anymore info you can write me at [email protected] good luck and remember be patient and love your dog


Supposedly she's a trainer but wth? Who runs around telling people to get a puppy instead of adopting, it will turn out better? A trainer should KNOW the common fallacy of most people raising a puppy properly, should know about evaluation programs many shelters employ, should know almost ANY breed of dog will need 2 hours of exercise a day.

And wth that puppy is CLEARLY a great dane mix how in God's name does she see pure bred ambull? NONE of the "types" look like that as a puppy, you can't even id your own breed choice right? Also good job the saying the apbt comes from the american bulldog when registry wise the APBT is the older breed. The APBT was the first breed recognized by the UKC the APBT and the American Bulldog are both only recognized by the UKC. See the error in logic there?


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

I don't see any Dane in that mix. It looks like the Am Bull that my neighbor used to keep tied out behind his shed.


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

sorry i don't see any pure bred am bull in there shrugs. I've been to a lot of ukc shows and never have i seen a breeder produce a puppy that looked like that whether they bred scott or johnson type. At least not anyone that titled their dogs through UKC

-shrugs- i have however seen MANY dane mixes that look like that pup.

Also her adoption ideas seem a bit odd considering the posters were talking about collies and westies. IMHO it would be much easier for these people to screw up raising a pup than adopting those breeds.


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

i'm of the opinion perhaps great dane apbt or great dane am bull but doesn't look purebred anything imho I'm simply arguing her statement that the puppy is full blood anything.

Also her adoption ideas seem a bit odd considering the posters were talking about collies and westies. IMHO it would be much easier for these people to screw up raising a pup than adopting those breeds. Why would you tell an inexperienced owner to tray and raise a puppy instead of adopting?

How on earth is the APBT descendant of the American Bulldog? She doesn't seem to know much about her chosen breed or at least think more highly of it that is truth.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi, Amy,

You have copied and pasted with no URLs. 

People do it all the time, yes.

Here, what we do is post the link with the test. 

Thanks!


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

Ah sorry
all the threads can be found below

http://community.discovery.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/5041961366/m/8781920879

http://community.discovery.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/5041961366/m/1941918879

http://community.discovery.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/5041961366/m/1731953659

http://community.discovery.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/5041961366/m/3671977869

http://community.discovery.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/5041961366/m/4251979479

I think that's all of them?


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

I think everyone here should join and straighten out these fools. For entertainment if nothing else.=D>


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

Well the pup does look like an AB cross. Some performance/standard lines look rather houndish when young. I do not think it is just an AB, but it can be difficult to tell thanks to everybody and their mother breeding ABs these days. The eye color alone makes me question the dogs heritage, but it could very well be a registered AB. Many people outcross with other breeds and fake papers to have more impressive dogs. JDJ used EBs, some people are using Bullmastiffs and molossers, others used pits in the lines to bring down the size. Etc.

Regarding the breeds... the AB and EB were developed from the original bulldog stock that came from Europe. The name American Bulldog didn't come about until the 70s or 80s, the breed is often still referred to as Old Southern White, Old English White, Southern Bulldog etc. Though the OEW is considered a breed apart from the AB, the origins are the same. The Bull in the Bull and Terrier crosses that created the APBT are said to be the original bulldog stock that also brought about the seperate lines that created the AB and the EB. So no the American Bulldog is not the ancestor of the APBT, but the two breeds have a common ancestor.

Lots of speculation. People in the bulldog community don't often agree on much.

If she is a bulldog expert, ask her what lines the pup is from. Put it nicely if you can, that you are curious because you want to know what lines are producing those light eyes with such perfect pigmentation.


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

Jennifer the reply the woman gave on the mixish pup was her response to someone posting about a dog they had rescued from the shelter that was simply labeled a mix. Hence why I wonder why this woman felt the need to say it was full blooded and not a mix.

She also seems a bit nutters in concerns with her opinion of rescue dogs.

http://community.discovery.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/5041961366/m/8781920879/p/2



> angi2008
> no i dont believe in myths i believe in facts--within the last year alone in louisiana and mississippi we've had to put down over 200 adult dogs adopted from shelters--2 adults and over 10 children died including one of my little cousins -- as i said believe what you want but facts are facts


I highly doubt 200 dogs were adopted out and then had to be returned and destroyed those statistics seem a bit ludicrous. i could see maybe that many dogs being put down period for behavior problems BEFORE being adopted but not after. But of course the facts are the facts she says.

http://community.discovery.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/5041961366/m/4251979479


> angi2008
> well if you dont believe me than you can call the untied kennel club or ask abe fishman he is another animal expert--308 main st. allenhurst new jersey-add to kennel club--know fact sorry--american bulldogs were around in the 1800s the first pitts bred were during world war one and the dogs name was Stubby and got medals and visited the white house blah blah blah--as i said look it up before u argue with a specialist


I may not be specialist but I can surely type out the word you. Also WHAT the first pitbulls weren't bred until world war one?! Okaaaaay

Links included this time heh

I wouldn't be on that forum at all (it's buggy and often after you realize you have a bunch of typos it tells you, you don't have permissions to edit sometimes while other time it will) if it wasn't for idiots like this, considering it's mostly kids or other idiots it's bad to lets the "experts" educate the idiots to make them stupider.

You guys missed a chick we had who everyone said i was being mean to until i pointed out the fact that her pictures of her animals were all stolen from places around the web and that she was clearly living a fantasy life. I mean they fell for it hook line and sinker she had picture of two house cats and then she had a picture of a SERVAL that was supposedly their kitten... and they didn't see how perhaps she was lying about her animals...


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

BTW now she's undercover and i should stop arguing with her because the local police will start visiting me soon.



> oh, theres one thing i forgot to tell you--i do work under cover- i can find out personal information like you are a 22 yr old female- part african american -use to have red hair- from savannah georgia--and if you have a criminal record or not--so i would suggest dropping all the crap ur starting and start aggrivating someone else or the local police will start visiting you very soon


http://community.discovery.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/5041961366/m/1941918879

all this information is very easily attained by googling my username and this is just starting to get ridiculous i'm sure the police here are very concerned with me arguing with her LOL.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

_the untied kennel club_ 

full of loose ends?


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

lol she's stil arguing the APBT is from breeding american bulldogs to terrier even the united kennel club does not state this is says bulldogs no clarification as to what she then quoted that passage saying see it says bulldogs right there! lol i guess american bulldogs are the only bulldogs out there.


----------



## Alex Corral (Jul 10, 2007)

Howard Knauf said:


> I think everyone here should join and straighten out these fools. For entertainment if nothing else.=D>


x2!


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

most of the post she's drudging up are really old and the OP's haven't been back since but GOD she's funny. 
So far she's SAR, a dog trainer, an american bulldog expert, a dog expert overall and now and undercover cop who's given out their e-mail address and exposed herself as being an undercover cop.

Generally we only have to deal with general dog owners not knowing anything, every now and then we have "experts" that show up and pull information out their collective backside.

Here's a new gem from miss expert trainer:
http://community.discovery.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/5041961366/m/8781920879/p/2



> no i dont believe in myths i believe in facts--within the last year alone in louisiana and mississippi we've had to put down over 200 adult dogs adopted from shelters--2 adults and over 10 children died including one of my little cousins -- as i said believe what you want but facts are facts


When asked about these figures she replied with



> www.lasardogs.org/members--ask lisa higgins--i just joined her team none of her dogs are from shelters---they are all pure bred from familys around our area and i just joined their team with a dog i bought out of new orleans....obviously you would read an encyclopedia and argue with it, wouldnt you. i dont need to prove anything to you-you can think what you want-but im not going to take anymore of my precious time to prove anything to you-.


so her time is very precious but she can't provide proof that that many dogs were adopted out and then had to be destroyed later fro being unstable.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Ummm...is she aware that the SAR team she listed as an example has a mixed breed on its roster? It's a "Walker Hound/Catahoula mix" that is Canine SARTECH III™ Air Scenting and Land Cadaver certified. 

http://www.lasardogs.org/members.html
(scroll to bottom of page)

This person you're arguing with is an idiot (I know, I know, I'm stating the obvious).


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

actually now that I've bothered to actually look (which I never did because even if that was one far more SAR teams have lots of mixes) there are lots of mixes listed on that team.


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

People like her are all over. It is a very unfortunate fact. What is more unfortuante, at least in my eyes, is that these people tend to be drawn to bully breeds. As if their "mastery" (hah) of a "powerful dog" makes them a better trainer. Gives them an ego boost. While giving the bully breed a bad name because they are morons and never actually trained the dog.

I battled briefly with a local trainer here who claimed to have 20 years experience with dog aggression specifically dealing with bully breeds/molossers. The best example she could give me was a pit mix that had nipped a child. I know the owners (she didn't know that) and the whole story was the child was visiting, was running around screaming in the backyard playing keep away with the dog's favorite ball and the dog nipped the kid while trying to get the ball. But no, this was a viscious dangerous dog that she "fixed" with her magical abilities and gentle leaders. Yet she had a fight break out in her training class between 3 dogs because she told the owners the reason they were growling is they wanted to get to know each other. So she told them to sit next to each other and go figure, the dogs started fighting!

Ugh. Anyhow. I learned to more or less ignore those people. I used to try my best to correct them so that nobody would get hurt from their stupid advice. I wanted to make a difference and put a stop to the idiocy but I realized it was a dead end street. Just stopping the BS from the moron isn't enough, you have to try to change the people that are listening and buying into their crap, as well. People don't like to think, they take the easiest way out of something because it requries the least amount of thought and effort. This is why a lot of training methods out there are still thriving. Some people just don't know any better and are open to learning, others just plain don't care.

Speaking primarily of pet dog owners here. While they aren't what is important in the dog world, they make up the majority and people like that jacka$$ will jump all over any opportunity to inflate their own egos and pretend to know everything there is to know while never actually answering any questions.


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

i'm just going to sit here and wait for those police to show up knocking. You know for aggravating people online, because we all know the police care about people arguing about dogs online.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Sorry, this is something I have said for years. Many times dogs in the shelters are screwed to the point where the average dog owner is gonna have too many problems. I am not saying I agree with all that was written, but I do agree that getting a puppy is just the way to go.

We cannot change the fact that people ditch out on each other so easily anymore, and that they ditch out on their dog is inconcievable to most of us, but they do so at the first sign that everything is not going so well.....first with avoidance, where they stick the dog SOMEWHERE like crate, backyard garage ect. Then after the dog is completely confused, they pass it off, or just let it run.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

You could tell this moron that use of an NCIC or similar such background computer portals for other than official business is a criminal act. Police officers are routinely terminated and on some occasions prosecuted. If the computer has federal links, it could be a Federal crime. But of course an undercover cop would know that. I might have to go there and become a PIHA.

just because.

DFrost


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

I think she got banned with that last bit anyway the post with my googled info was removed and since that no posts so they may have terminated her membership for violating forum rules after that.


----------

